# Umm what the hell did I buy?



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi all,
Dropped by the local B&M, the entire selection is two aro poaches and three tins. Bought a tin of "Log Cabin Fine Cut". Tin note is kinda nice, wood and dark chocolate with a dash of bourbon. Smoke was a little warm, tasted like clean tobacco and like inhaling over a glass of whiskey, not a real strong whiskey flavour. Anyway I cannot find any info anywhere on what it is except it seems to be Danish, looks like a really thin folded flake.

Any ideas?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

From what I can find it is some sort of Roll Your Own cigarette tobacco, or at least that is what it is being sold as.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah I saw that too when looking it up, this tin is definitely pipe tobacco. There's also a bulk RYO out called Log Cabin.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

That tin has the most bizarre warning label I've yet seen.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

You sure that's not one of those new "dual-purpose" tobaccos that they are selling as pipe tobacco, but it's really RYO tobacco?

That is a bizarre warning.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah even worse you can't peel the label off the tin it's not a sticker.
Definitely doesn't look like any RYO I've ever seen.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

mugwump said:


> That tin has the most bizarre warning label I've yet seen.


Lol I noticed that as well.


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

The image looks like a broken flake, not shag. I can't imagine that going up very well in a paper. OTOH, "Log Cabin" with a huge warning of dire dreadful death on the tin doesn't exactly entice me, either.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

All tobacco products in Australia have warnings of dire death. When this first happened you could buy sheets of stickers with alternative messages "Passive smokers should buy their own" "Smoking gives me bigger orgasms" and the like.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Without a doubt this is pipe tobacco. But it seems that it has a following of RYO who crush it up finer to roll. It is made in Denmark and their was at a time a British company making Pipe tobacco under the same name years ago. Maybe the same?


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

Andrewdk said:


> All tobacco products in Australia have warnings of dire death. When this first happened you could buy sheets of stickers with alternative messages "Passive smokers should buy their own" "Smoking gives me bigger orgasms" and the like.


Stickers are common in the US. I've never personally had a tin with the warning printed in huge letters on the lid as part of the tin art, which appears is the case on this tin.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

You guys have it all wrong. That's not a warning label. The name of the product is Smoking Causes Peripheral Vasular Disease, brought to you by Log Cabin. An unfortunate name? Sure.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Seriously though, if the warning label has been discussed enough, any ideas on what this might be. At least from the description and photos as to what variety of tobacco(s) this is made of?


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

One of the sites I found described it as "Bright Virginia, richly aromatic Kentucky and cool-smoking Burley tobaccos". I think this is just one company taking the whole game of masquerading RYO as a pipe tobacco to uncommon heights. It's heavily marketed by those selling it as RYO in any case.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> You guys have it all wrong. That's not a warning label. The name of the product is Smoking Causes Peripheral Vasular Disease, brought to you by Log Cabin. An unfortunate name? Sure.


Well, if it's a warning bill, this is first I've heard of it. Since when is tobacco bad for you? Never heard of such a thing. If it's true, then Australians need to share this discovery with the rest of the world. If tobacco is so bad for you, why would they sell it at all? This all comes as a great surprise to me, for sure. Who knew? Who would have guessed?


----------



## darksmoke (Jun 19, 2014)

...


----------



## darksmoke (Jun 19, 2014)

Andrewdk said:


> Hi all,
> Dropped by the local B&M, the entire selection is two aro poaches and three tins. Bought a tin of "Log Cabin Fine Cut". Tin note is kinda nice, wood and dark chocolate with a dash of bourbon. Smoke was a little warm, tasted like clean tobacco and like inhaling over a glass of whiskey, not a real strong whiskey flavour. Anyway I cannot find any info anywhere on what it is except it seems to be Danish, looks like a really thin folded flake.
> 
> Any ideas?


hello . and well for my first post . i bought this today and its got the warnings too , i thought it was a sticker and was gonna peel it off until i realised it was painted on .
its a rich dark and excellent quality tobacco . i got this from within the RYO section of an online tobacconist , so it must be rolling tobacco . anyway i just broke it up in bits and rolled it in my pure hemp papers and it smoked excellent . no problems at all . its a very dark full flavorful tobacco almost like a chocolate kinda quality . this isnt pipe tobacco , ive smoked pipe tobacco rolled into a cigarette and pipe tobacco is way way harsher and a heavier thicker smoke . this stuff is not like that at all . im safe to say its rolling tobacco and a damn good one at that .


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Darksmoke,

Welcome and thanks for the update.

Pete


----------



## darksmoke (Jun 19, 2014)

even says on the tin its rolling tobacco. its good , but it is a bit strong , almost like white ox .


----------



## bigLuke5595 (May 22, 2014)

The morale of the story is; watch out for that damn peripheral vascular disease. It's rampant


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Smoking has given me a bad case of Tobacco Attention Disorder


----------

